# Blacklisted



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone else going to previously blacklisted restaurants just to see if, and how, things have changed?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

No.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> No.


Oh, I see you are the adventurous type!:roflmao:


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Oh, I see you are the adventurous type!:roflmao:


Just like the mob. Once you're in it's for life.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

NWO. Only eating from home. Which restaurants are blacklisted?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Nope, there is a reason they are on the black list....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

TCar said:


> NWO. Only eating from home. Which restaurants are blacklisted?


Cheesecake Factory, Red Robin, Sharkey's, Claim Jumper, BJ's, Dickie's BBQ, Lucille's BBQ, P.F. Chang's, etc.



part-timer said:


> Nope, there is a reason they are on the black list....


I mainly blacklist slow restaurants. Some are rude and permanently blacklisted.

Some of the slow restaurants, aren't as slow anymore.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I just picked up a steak from BJ's. It was ready to go. : )


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I generally don't blacklist restaurants. Two thirds of the restaurants you listed is where the money's at. Now over the last few weeks I've stopped doing Red Card orders unless the payout is exceptional.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Cheesecake Factory, Red Robin, Sharkey's, Claim Jumper, BJ's, Dickie's BBQ, Lucille's BBQ, P.F. Chang's, etc.
> 
> 
> *I mainly blacklist slow restaurants.* Some are rude and permanently blacklisted.
> ...


This, every minute lost waiting is less money I make. I am willing to wait, but if a place tells me it's going to 20-30 minutes, they get unassigned, if it happens regularly they get blacklisted. I know things happen so they will get a few chances.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Just like the mob. Once you're in it's for life.


Hard Times now.

Even for " Mob".


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Anyone else going to previously blacklisted restaurants just to see if, and how, things have changed?


Red Robin got worse. Dickies always sucks. PF Chang's is hit or miss.

It's hard for me to turn down $2 a mile, unless it's 2 miles away.


----------

